# Rhom and tern



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Just trying out the new camera... Nikon D70

Camera








Photographer


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow nice p's. cant wait till u get those photography skills polished up


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice! Looks like you chose a good camera. 
How big are they?

I wish my water was that crystal...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NICE! Sam you got PM!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn nice pics Don!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice pics! You have nothing in the tank but fish?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

damn nice p's


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

nice rhom
try feeding your tern color enhancing flakes make him really shine


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

what filtration do you have an your tanks Don, the water is crystal clear!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, that Rhom is awesome!








How big is that beast?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice Rhom!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

spawnie9600 said:


> nice rhom
> try feeding your tern color enhancing flakes make him really shine


I Guess you havent heard of Mr. Don H. Yet ....I'll let you in on a little secret ....
(He is an Expert )







Im sure He knows what to feed his fish ...









Great Fish Don


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

badass lookin tern you got there don!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice fish men look,s great


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hmmm... The pics look a lot brighter on my computer at home.









The rhom is 16" and sole resident of a 180.

As for water clarity, I don't do much... Just make sure my tanks aren't overstocked, feed 2-3x a week, 30% water changes twice a week (not less than once a week when I'm lazy). Having mostly bare tanks help with water quality because poop/detritus doesn't stay in the tank for more than a few days and doesn't settle into the gravel.

Filtration is nothing complex. I have a wet/dry on my large tanks (400, 180, 2 - 135) supplemented with an Emp400. I have a combination Emp400 and/or Aqua500 with sponge filters for the smaller ones (2 - 90, 2 - 60).


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...that rhom looks just great


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Great pics and great p's sir


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DonH said:


> The rhom is 16" and sole resident of a 180.


 DAYUM!
Thats a Huge ass fish!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DonH said:


> Hmmm... The pics look a lot brighter on my computer at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










cheers!

Is your big guy fairly active in his 180?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great pics and great fish.


----------

